# Kontrollen im Siebengebirge



## Bagatellschaden (30. Dezember 2008)

Liebe Mit-Leidgeprüfte,

heute Nachmittag wurde ich von einem - zugegeben sehr freundlichen - Vertreter der Unteren Landschaftsbehörde auf einem Trail im Siebengebirge erwischt. 

Na sowas auch. 

Mit just diesem Beamten hatte ich bereits einmal eine friedlich verlaufene Begegnung mit längerer Diskussion. So auch heute wieder. Neben dem üblichen "Verboten ... schmaler als 2,5m ... gefährliche Begegnungen ... schwere Unfälle..." war das nebenbei Erwähnte sehr aufschlussreich. Und durchaus als Warnung aufzufassen:

Dem Land NRW genügen die in NSGs und Naturparks durchgeführten Kontrollen der Ge- und Verbote nicht und deshalb setzt es die zuständigen Kreisbehörden unter Druck. Der Rhein-Sieg-Kreis, vertreten durch die Stadt Siegburg, gilt im Land als eher lasch was Kontrollen angeht und sieht sich deshalb besonders gefordert. Die Aufmerksamkeit richtet sich nach Aussage des Behördlers im Moment auf eine "sportliche Nutzungsgruppe". Welche, wollte er partout nicht sagen. Die geringe Anzahl ausgesprochener Verwarnungen - er nannte zwei - lässt mich vermuten, dass es sich um die Kletterer handelt, die ja schon vor geraumer Zeit verbannt wurden. Auf meine entsprechende Mutmaßung hin, druckste er ein wenig und schaute in der Gegend herum. Ich hab das mal als Bestätigung aufgefasst.

Es ist eine Frage der Zeit, bis auch wir verstärkt ins Visier geraten. Bei Zufallsbegegnungen wie der meinigen wird dennoch kostenpflichtig (von 35 Euro war die Rede) verwarnt und bei erneuter Auffälligkeit ein "bewusster Verstoß" angenommen und dieser vor Gericht gebracht.  So seine Aussage.

Mir blieb mit Verweis auf das gerade zu Ende gegangene Weihnachtsfest eine Verwarnung erspart - sieht man mal davon ab, dass er mir natürlich die Leviten gelesen hat. 

Seid vorsichtig. Da braut sich womöglich etwas zusammen - unabhängig von Nationalpark und Wegenutzungskonzept (weshalb ich es auch nicht in den einschlägigen Threads erzähle).

Grüße,
Claus.


----------



## grüner Frosch (30. Dezember 2008)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Liebe Mit-Leidgeprüfte,
> 
> heute Nachmittag wurde ich von einem - zugegeben sehr freundlichen - Vertreter der Unteren Landschaftsbehörde auf einem Trail im Siebengebirge erwischt.
> 
> ...



Das ist ja richtig spannend! Für mich als nicht Juristen - was sollte denn vor Gericht verhandelt werden? Ich kann mir das gar nicht vorstellen?

Höhe der Strafe? Gefängniss? 

Gibts für so etwas Fachanwälte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (30. Dezember 2008)

Aber richtig kagge - direkt mal an den Präsi weiterleiten! (und im entsprechenden Fred posten!)


----------



## Bagatellschaden (30. Dezember 2008)

Das Thema ist hier schon richtig, schließlich soll es eine Warnung sein. "Los" im Sinne des genannten Freds ist im SG doch immer was. Leider.


----------



## grüner Frosch (30. Dezember 2008)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Das Thema ist hier schon richtig, schließlich soll es eine Warnung sein. "Los" im Sinne des genannten Freds ist im SG doch immer was. Leider.



Warnung vor was? Keine Trails mehr im 7GB fahren?


----------



## Udo1 (30. Dezember 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Warnung vor was? Keine Trails mehr im 7GB fahren?


Du hast es erfasst.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (30. Dezember 2008)

Eine Warnung davor, dass im SG demnächst möglicherweise ein anderer Wind weht. Was Du daraus ableitest ist Deine Sache.


----------



## Manfred (30. Dezember 2008)

Mal eine rechtliche Frage

Bin ich als Waldbenutzer verpflichtet Wanderschilder zu lesen?

Sind die "verbotene Wege" mit Schilder der StVO beschildert?


----------



## Spooky (30. Dezember 2008)

Manfred schrieb:


> Mal eine rechtliche Frage
> 
> Bin ich als Waldbenutzer verpflichtet Wanderschilder zu lesen?
> 
> Sind die "verbotene Wege" mit Schilder der StVO beschildert?



Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor Strafe. Also ist es vollkommen Latte, ob du die Schilder liest oder nicht. Wobei auf den meisten mir bekannten Schildern nach wie vor die recht schwammige Formulierung 'breite Wege' verwendet wird.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## grüner Frosch (30. Dezember 2008)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Eine Warnung davor, dass im SG demnächst möglicherweise ein anderer Wind weht. Was Du daraus ableitest ist Deine Sache.



Mal sehen, wie "viele" erwischt werden und ob wirklich mehr kontrolliert wird!

Trotzdem Danke für die Info.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (30. Dezember 2008)

Du bist verpflichtet zu wissen, was dort Sache ist, wo Du Dich bewegst. Stichwort: "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht".

Edit: Ooops, Spooky war schneller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich vergaß zu berichten, dass sich Herr Landschaftsbehörde, nachdem er mir die Ohren lang gezogen hatte, im Anschluß einer Familie mit nicht angeleintem Hund widmete...
Nur der Vollständigkeit halber.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (30. Dezember 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Mal sehen, wie "viele" erwischt werden und ob wirklich mehr kontrolliert wird!
> 
> Trotzdem Danke für die Info.



De nada. 

Ich bin dem Typ nun schon zweimal begegnet. Ich muss da jetzt wohl aufpassen...


----------



## grüner Frosch (30. Dezember 2008)

Da wird ja es ja bald mal etwas geben, was viele befürchtet haben:

Ein im Sinne der MTB´ler negatives Gerichtsurteil, was den ganzen Wahnsinn  um die Vorurteile noch fundamentiert!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (30. Dezember 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Da wird ja es ja bald mal etwas geben, was viele befürchtet haben:
> 
> Ein im Sinne der MTB´ler negatives Gerichtsurteil, was den ganzen Wahnsinn  um die Vorurteile noch fundamentiert!



Nee, glaub ich nicht. Wenn da wirklich mal jemand vor Gericht zitiert wird, wird es um das bewusste, verbotswidrige Handeln gehen. Warum das überhaupt verboten ist, wird der Delinquent bestimmt fragen, aber mit Sicherheit keine Antwort erhalten. 
Denn, das hat mir der Waldschrat heute auch erklärt, selbst wenn die 2,5m-Regelung im neuen Konzept wegfällt, also hoheitlich zugegeben nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist: Bestand hat sie bis zur Neuregelung allemal. Und deshalb müssen wir uns dran halten. Punkt, aus, Ende.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Jungs, mich würde da folgendes mal interessieren:

Isch bin jetz maln blöder Eifel ( muss ja keiner wissen das ich's wirklich bin gell ! ) und beschliesse mit meinem MTB mal in das tolle 7GB zu radeln, weil man das ja von hier oben bei schönem Wetter immer sieht.

Angenommen ich bin jetzt nicht vernetzt und kann in solchen Foren hier was über Wegekonzepte usw. lesen. Kann ich mich und muss ich mich dann vor Ort über die gegebenheiten informieren ?

Ich mein ich sag zwar immer "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht !" aber wird der jeweiligen Nutzergruppe vor Oort den klar gemacht das hier besondere Regeln gelten ? z.B. durch Warntafeln oder ähnliches ?

Ansonsten könnte ich mich ja auch doof stellen, mal angenommen ich wüsste von dem ganzen klumpatsch nix !


----------



## Bagatellschaden (30. Dezember 2008)

Es erging per PM die Frage, welcher Trail das war. Ist kein Geheimnis: der Pfad, der aus Richtung Lohrberg kommend neben dem Nasse Platz auf den Hauptweg mündet. Erwischt hat er mich in der Rechtskurve durch die Felsen, kurz vor dem Ende des Pfads.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwergenwerfer (30. Dezember 2008)

Aus berufenem Munde kann ich dazu sagen, dass es lediglich einer kommunalen Satzung bedarf, um entsprechende Bußgelder für Ordnungswidrigkeiten zu legitimieren. In Aachen ist das z.B. schon Usus und auch aus anderen Gemeinden weiss ich zu berichten, dass es Schlichte Satzungen zum Schutz der öffentlichen Ordnung gibt, die etwa Kaugummi ausspucken oder ähnliches pönalisieren.

Was das besagte Gerichtsverfahren angeht, handelt es sich um ein übliches OWi Verfahren nach dem sog. Ordnungswidrigkeitengesetz.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (30. Dezember 2008)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ansonsten könnte ich mich ja auch doof stellen, mal angenommen ich wüsste von dem ganzen klumpatsch nix !




Vergiss es.

Du kannst lediglich darauf hoffen, dass man es bei einer Belehrung belässt. Das dann aber nach dem Gnade-vor-Recht-Prinzip. Andernfalls wär' das ja DIE Ausrede: Ach, ich darf hier gar niemandem umbringen!? Sorry, bin nicht vor hier. Das tut mir jetzt aber leid...

Das Rechtliche sollten wir aber in einem anderen Forum/Thread diskutieren.


----------



## supasini (30. Dezember 2008)

dummerweise gibt es in NRW eine de facto 2,5m (oder noch breiter) Regel, die zum Glück keiner kennt und kontrolliert. Im Grunde dürfen wir in ganz NRW nur Wege befahren. Und Wege im Sinne des Gesetzes/Verordnung was auch immer sind nur wassergebundene Wege, die mit einem Forstfahrzeug befahren werden können. Forstfahrzeug ist dfinitif weder MTB noch Trial-Motorrad, sondern ein Unimog, ein PKW, ein 7,5-Tonner. Insofern sind alle Aktivitäten abseits der von uns ja hochgeschätzten (in momoriam Hammelhetzer) Forstautobahnen eigentlich illegal. Bisher: wo kein Kläger... in Zukunft: ich mag gar nicht dran denken!


----------



## <JoKo> (30. Dezember 2008)

Super 

Wollte in nächster Zeit wieder öfters im SG fahren gehen, aber bei solchen Nachrichten bekomme ich gleich kotzen...

Dieser Typ gehört bestimmt zu den Wanderern, die wie bescheuert auf einen schimpfen, wenn man 50 Meter vor denen auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit sich befindet.

Solche beschweren sich dann und es gibt Kontrollen, die überhaupt nicht nötig sind....

Aber der Wald gehört ja ihnen alleine.

Leider trifft man mitterlweile zu selten "normale" Wanderer 


Aber was soll man als Jugendlicher machen, wenn man nichtmal im Wald in Ruhe biken kann

Für mich steht fest: Ich gehe nicht mehr in den Wald und betreibe keinen Sport mehr an der frischen Luft, sondern geh in die U-Bahn und verklopp Opis... Man wird so oder so an den Pranger gestellt...
(Ironie)


----------



## Bagatellschaden (30. Dezember 2008)

<JoKo> schrieb:


> Dieser Typ gehört bestimmt zu den Wanderern, die wie bescheuert auf einen schimpfen, wenn man 50 Meter vor denen auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit sich befindet.



Wie schon in meinem Eröffnungsposting zu lesen stand, ist "dieser Typ" ausweislich Mitarbeiter der Unteren Landschaftbehörde und erwies sich in beiden Begegnungen als höflicher und nachsichtiger, jedoch nicht nachgiebiger Zeitgenosse. Das möchte ich feststellen. Er hat mich nicht beschimpft sondern mir ohne die Stimme zu heben die rechtliche Lage erklärt, sich zweimal auf eine längere Diskussion eingelassen und mir kein Knöllchen geschrieben. Wäre ich ihm in einem nicht als NSG/Naturpark ausgewiesenen Gebiet begegnet, wäre er mit Sicherheit der Letzte, der herumschimpft.
Ich kann ihm nicht zum Vorwurf machen, dass er seinen Kontrollaufgaben nachgeht. Schade ist, dass eine solche Regelung existiert und nicht, dass Kontrolleure herumlaufen. 
Bei allem Ärger: wir wollen doch korrekt bleiben.

P.S. Es wäre wünschenswert, wenn Threads gelesen, verstanden und dann beantwortet werden. In dieser Reihenfolge.

Claus.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (30. Dezember 2008)

Den hier getroffenen Aussagen bezüglich der Gültigkeit der 2,5m-Regelung steht die Aussage des Beamten entgegen, nur in NSGs und Naturparks gälte das Verbot, Wege schmaler als 2,5m zu befahren. Er verwies heute explizit auf die Möglichkeit, legal auf Pfade in den Waldgebieten außerhab des Naturparks SG auszuweichen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Dezember 2008)

also im fall der fäle: wie man in den wald hineinruft so schallts heraus !

hab ja im nationalpark eifel ähnliche erfahrungen gesammelt. hab da mal eien ranger auf nem trail angetroffen, der war auch voll ok ! denke wenn man sich anständig verhält und nicht gerade durchs gemüse pflügt ists ok !


----------



## Bagatellschaden (31. Dezember 2008)

schraeg schrieb:


> also im fall der fäle: wie man in den wald hineinruft so schallts heraus !
> 
> hab ja im nationalpark eifel ähnliche erfahrungen gesammelt. hab da mal eien ranger auf nem trail angetroffen, der war auch voll ok ! denke wenn man sich anständig verhält und nicht gerade durchs gemüse pflügt ists ok !




So war's bisher. Aber ich schrieb ja, dass möglicherweise bald ein anderer Wind weht, da das Land NRW die Kontrollen verschärft sehen möchte - so die Aussage des ULBlers. Und das ist, was mir Sorgen macht.


----------



## Marc B (31. Dezember 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> dummerweise gibt es in NRW eine de facto 2,5m (oder noch breiter) Regel, die zum Glück keiner kennt und kontrolliert.



Wie genau lautet die? Bisher dachte ich es würde in NRW heißen, dass man nur auf "befestigten Wegen" fahren darf. Also von der Definition eher etwas schwammig und ohne Angabe der Breite..?

Ride on,
Marc

P.S.: Meine Hoffnung liegt in der touristischen Bedeutung bon Bikern für die Gastronomie etc.


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (31. Dezember 2008)

Eine Verschärfung der Kontrollen hieße aber auch einen erhöhte Personaleinsatz, insbesondere an den Tagen und zu den Zeiten, an denen das Siebengebirge erhöht frquentiert wird, z.B. Abends, Wochenende, Feiertage. 

Hierfür hat die Kommune aber keine Leute und vor allem kein Geld. Tatsächlich dürfte es so sein, dass es sich auf zwei drei Schwerpunktaktionen an "Hotspots" beschränkt und dann im Sande verläuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bestuß (31. Dezember 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> dummerweise gibt es in NRW eine de facto 2,5m (oder noch breiter) Regel, die zum Glück keiner kennt und kontrolliert. Im Grunde dürfen wir in ganz NRW nur Wege befahren. Und Wege im Sinne des Gesetzes/Verordnung was auch immer sind nur wassergebundene Wege, die mit einem Forstfahrzeug befahren werden können. Forstfahrzeug ist dfinitif weder MTB noch Trial-Motorrad, sondern ein Unimog, ein PKW, ein 7,5-Tonner. Insofern sind alle Aktivitäten abseits der von uns ja hochgeschätzten (in momoriam Hammelhetzer) Forstautobahnen eigentlich illegal. Bisher: wo kein Kläger... in Zukunft: ich mag gar nicht dran denken!





Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Wie genau lautet die? Bisher dachte ich es würde in NRW heißen, dass man nur auf "befestigten Wegen" fahren darf. Also von der Definition eher etwas schwammig und ohne Angabe der Breite..?
> 
> Ride on,
> Marc
> ...



Als Oberlehrer hätte er mal besser recherchieren sollen das gilt nämlich nur fürs Siebengebirge nicht in ganz NRW!


----------



## Handlampe (31. Dezember 2008)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> So war's bisher. Aber ich schrieb ja, dass möglicherweise bald ein anderer Wind weht, da das Land NRW die Kontrollen verschärft sehen möchte - so die Aussage des ULBlers. Und das ist, was mir Sorgen macht.




Da hilft nur Eines, Claus: Ab nach Rheinland-Pfalz


----------



## supasini (31. Dezember 2008)

@Bestuß (was für'n aussagekräftiger Benutzername...)
guckst du hier: http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/rechtslage-2005-kurz.pdf
ausführlich hier: http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/rechtslage-deutschland041007.pdf
erst informieren, dann Leute niedermachen!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (31. Dezember 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Da hilft nur Eines, Claus: Ab nach Rheinland-Pfalz




... oder noch besser: in die Schweiz, nach Frankreich, nach Italien, nach Slowenien, nach ...

Dort gibt's zwar auch überall Regeln, aber man ist gleichzeitig weit entspannter.


----------



## supasini (31. Dezember 2008)

...wobei die bisherige ErFAHRung in unseren Gefilden auch einen sehr entspannten Umgang zeigt. Umso erschreckender, wenn auf einmal irgendwo Hüter von (bestehenden) Gesetzen auftauchen und die Einhaltung selbiger unter Straf- bzw. Bußgeldandrohung einfordern.
Ich denke, wir sollten das mal weiter beobachten und Erfahrungen sollten unbedongt auch bekannt gemacht werden, damit wir evtl. entsprechend reagieren können (DIMB IG etc.)


----------



## Marc B (31. Dezember 2008)

@suspani: Kannst du die Stelle mit der 2,5 m-Regel für NRW aus dem Dokument zur Rechtslage in Deutschland (2007) genau nennen? Vielleicht habe ich sie übersehen

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## supasini (31. Dezember 2008)

es ist komplizierter:
es gibt keine festgeschriebene Wegbreite. Lediglich den Begriff "auf Straßen und festen Wegen" 

aus dem LFoG NRW:
=============================================
§ 3 Betretungsverbote 
(Zu § 14 Bundeswaldgesetz)

(1) *Verboten ist das*
Betreten von Forstkulturen, Forstdickungen, Saatkämpen und Pflanzgärten, 
Betreten ordnungsgemäß als gesperrt gekennzeichneter Waldflächen, 
Betreten von Waldflächen, während auf ihnen Holz eingeschlagen oder aufbereitet wird, 
Betreten von forstwirtschaftlichen, jagdlichen, imkerlichen und teichwirtschaftlichen Einrichtungen im Walde und 
*Fahren im Wald mit Ausnahme des Radfahrens* und des Fahrens mit Krankenfahrstühlen *auf Straßen und festen Wegen* sowie das Zelten und das Abstellen von Wohnwagen und Kraftfahrzeugen im Wald, soweit hierfür nicht eine besondere Befugnis vorliegt. Verboten ist ferner das Reiten im Wald, soweit es nicht nach den Bestimmungen des Landschaftsgesetzes gestattet ist oder hierfür nicht eine besondere Befugnis vorliegt, der Verbote nach anderen Rechtsvorschriften nicht entgegenstehen.

================================

den "festen Weg" definiert die Rechtsprechung, dies wird als Weg verstanden, der ganzjährig mit einem PKW befahrbar ist. Dafür wird in der Forstliteratur eine Mindestbreite von 3m angesetzt.


----------



## Marc B (31. Dezember 2008)

Thx, jetzt weiß ich mehr zur Definition "feste Wege"


----------



## Bestuß (31. Dezember 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> es ist komplizierter:
> es gibt keine festgeschriebene Wegbreite. Lediglich den Begriff "auf Straßen und festen Wegen"
> 
> aus dem LFoG NRW:
> ...



Das ist ja super dann darf ich ja nur noch auf Straßen fahren da die meisten Radwege durch die Natur garnicht breit genug sind!
Wie gut stand auf der anderen Seite ja nur *Annahme* denn das ist mit der Definition dann doch nicht klar geregelt denn Rechtssprechungen varieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (31. Dezember 2008)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> ... oder noch besser: in die Schweiz, nach Frankreich, nach Italien, nach Slowenien, nach ...
> 
> Dort gibt's zwar auch überall Regeln, aber man ist gleichzeitig weit entspannter.



ja? versuch aber besser nicht in den französischen Alpen im Naturpark der Vanoise Dein Bike mitzunehmen. Fahren ist verboten, selbt das Rad neben sich schieben ist nicht mal erlaubt. und die wächter sind da gnadenlos


----------



## Bagatellschaden (1. Januar 2009)

Wir könnten jetzt tausend Ausnahmen aufzählen. Im Schweizer Nationalpark herrscht auch absolutes No Go für Biker. Insgesamt habe ich die Schweiz und auch Frankreich als sehr entspannt erlebt. Nun wollen wir aber nicht in einen Wo-ist-es-auch-verboten-Thread abdriften, okay?

Claus.


----------



## Eifelwolf (1. Januar 2009)

Hallo Claus,

wenn derjenige, der sich als "Vertreter der unteren Landschaftsbehörde" ausgegeben hat, diesen Käse hier...




Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> ..
> ..Dem Land NRW genügen die in NSGs und Naturparks durchgeführten Kontrollen der Ge- und Verbote nicht und deshalb setzt es die zuständigen Kreisbehörden unter Druck. Der Rhein-Sieg-Kreis, vertreten durch die Stadt Siegburg, gilt im Land als eher lasch was Kontrollen angeht und sieht sich deshalb besonders gefordert. ... und bei erneuter Auffälligkeit ein "bewusster Verstoß" angenommen und dieser vor Gericht gebracht. So seine Aussage....


 
..von sich gegeben hat, mag er zwar evtl. als offizieller, diensteifriger Kontrolleur durch die Lande zu marschieren, scheint aber von der Materie an sich nicht viel Ahnung zu haben:

- eine Gemeinde kann zwar im gesetzlichen Rahmen seitens des zuständigen Kreises delegierte Aufgaben wahrnehmen, dann aber in eigenem Namen als zuständige Behörde. Da wäre der RSK eben "außen vor".

- "vor Gericht gebracht" wird in einem Ordnungswidrigkeitenverfahren (der Zwergenwerfer hat es auch schon erwähnt) seitens der Behörde erst einmal nichts - warum auch? Erst wenn Du Dich nach erfolgter Anhörung und Erlass eines Bußgeldbescheides per Widerspruch gegen das Bußgeld (im OWIG-Bereich wurde das Widerspruchsverfahren in NRW nicht novelliert) wehren würdest und es zu keiner Einigung kommen würde, könnte es zu einem von Dir ausgelösten Gerichtsverfahren kommen.

- das Land NRW kümmert sich im Allgemeinen um seine Aufgaben, nicht um die der Kommunen. Die Kommunen (dazu zählt auch eine Kreisverwaltung) pflegen auch den Art. 28 GG gaaaanz hoch zu halten. Dies aber nur am Rande. Unterstellen wir zugunsten den Kontrolleurs eine entsprechende Bitte des Landes. Oder die Bezirksregierung Köln hatte ein kurzes Telefonat mit dem RSK. 

Da die untere Landschaftsbehörde aber selbst als mit zuständige Planungsbehörde am Naturparkprojekt 7G beteiligt ist, denke ich, wird eher der Wind aus dieser Richtung, evtl. in Zusammenarbeit mit der Bezirksregierung, wehen. Was wiederum der Kontrolleur durch diverse Filter sogenannter "informeller Gespräche" vielleicht anders verstanden hat. Man schiebt ja gerne die "Schuld" auf andere (Stadt Siegburg, Land). Aber egal. Fakt sind die vorgenommenen Kontrollen.

Es wäre sehr hilfreich, wenn ggf. weitere Vorfälle dieser Art hier möglichst genau dokumentiert werden. Wäre auch gut, wenn der Name des Kontrolleurs den Angesprochenen bekannt wäre (bitte nicht hier veröffentlichen), um ihn ggf. zweifelsfrei einer Behörde zuordnen zu können. Arten die Kontrollen aus, könnten wir über die offizielle Schiene der DIMB aktiv werden.


----------



## Enrgy (1. Januar 2009)

Puh, da habsch ja Glück gehabt, war an besagtem Tage auch auf dem Trail (und diversen anderen) unterwegs...

Wenn das wirklich solche Züge annimmt, daß man demnächst quasi für die "Trailnutzung" 35Teuro latzen darf, dann gute Nacht!

Erinnert mich stark an die verbotene, aber immer wieder gern praktizierte Befahrung des Pasubio, an dessen Ende auch schon die Carabineri auf die Biker gewartet haben (sollen).


----------



## on any sunday (2. Januar 2009)

Das Siebengebirge hat halt den Nachteil relativ klein und schön kompakt zu sein, da ist eine Überwachung nicht so schwierig. Ist natürlich sehr schade.  Kommt also nur noch Fahren in der Woche oder bei schlechten Wetter in Frage, da sollte der Offiziellenkontakt am Unwahrscheinlichsten sein. Gut ist, das es nicht nur das Siebengebirge gibt, dort eine großflächige Überwachung unmöglich ist und ich in den letzten Jahrzehnten nur einen Kontakt mit einem Menschen hatte, der im Wald wirklich was zu sagen hatte.


----------



## supasini (2. Januar 2009)

Bestuß schrieb:


> Das ist ja super dann darf ich ja nur noch auf Straßen fahren da die meisten Radwege durch die Natur garnicht breit genug sind!
> Wie gut stand auf der anderen Seite ja nur *Annahme* denn das ist mit der Definition dann doch nicht klar geregelt denn Rechtssprechungen varieren!



1. die obigen Regeln gelten für den Wald, nicht für "Feld und Flur"
2. auf als Radweg ausgewiesenen Strecken darf natürlich Rad gefahren werden.

Das ist aber ein Teil des Problems: meine Befürchtung ist, dass wir auf Dauer zu einer Positivliste der zu Radfahren freigegebenen Wege kommen. Das ist auch mein Vorbehalt gegen die MTB-Wegenetze etc.. Die Argumentation kann dann nämlich ganz schnell so laufen, dass wir unseren Sport nur noch im Reservat ausüben dürfen (vgl. z.B. die Erfahrungen der Leute in der Gegend um Daun)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (2. Januar 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Das Siebengebirge hat halt den Nachteil relativ klein und schön kompakt zu sein, da ist eine Überwachung nicht so schwierig. Ist natürlich sehr schade.  Kommt also nur noch Fahren in der Woche oder bei schlechten Wetter in Frage, da sollte der Offiziellenkontakt am Unwahrscheinlichsten sein.



Hm, also ich war ja in der Woche (Di, 30.12.) unterwegs. Zwar "zwischen den Jahren", aber eigentlich war der Dienstag ein normaler Werktag - und im Siebengebirge recht wenig los. Wochenends vermeide ich das SG schon lange und fahre, wenn überhaupt, nur in der Woche  im SG. 
Wie Eifelwolf schon schrieb: wir sollten etwaige Begegnungen dokumentieren. Ich drück allen mal die Daumen, dass es a) keine weiteren mehr gibt und b) falls doch, Ihr ungeschoren davon kommt.

Grüße
Claus.


----------



## Enrgy (2. Januar 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Hm, also ich war ja in der Woche (Di, 30.12.) unterwegs. Zwar "zwischen den Jahren", aber eigentlich war der Dienstag ein normaler Werktag - und im Siebengebirge recht wenig los....




Kann ich nicht bestätigen! Ich bin von Rhöndorf unten lang nach Köwi, dann auf Teer zum Milchhäuschen, Bunkertrail, auf breitem Weg Richtung Wasserfall, rüber zum Ölberg, dann Nasseplatz, Löwenburger Hof und weiter südwärts. Sogar auf dem Bunkertrail kamen mir mehrere Gruppen Leute entgegen, ebenso aufwärts zum Wasserfall und natürlich Ölberg. Dort wurde fleissig Parkgebühr kassiert, es war rappelvoll.

Später im südlichen Teil und außerhalb von NRW  warens dann in der Dämmerung nur noch Einzelpersonen (Reiter/Jogger), aber selbst die Abfahrt über die Breiberge nach Sonnenuntergang bei Licht hatte ich nicht für mich alleine...


----------



## Razzor (2. Januar 2009)

Finde ich echt heftig das man sich noch kaum bis garnicht mehr frei in der Natur bewegen darf. 
Immer mehr Kontrollen, immer mehr Überwachungskameras, RFID-Chips usw... 
Wo soll das hinführen?


----------



## Frorider86 (21. Februar 2009)

Das führt dahin, das mein Abendessen grad an die frische Luft zurück wollte, wo ich das hier alles gelesen habe. So´n dreck da hab ich mir wohl das falsche Bundesland ausgesucht.
Ich dachte immer die 2m Regelung wäre ein Scherz.
Aber ok, dann baue ich mir meine Trails eben 3m breit...mir auch egal

Schnieken Gruß
vom Fro


----------

